# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Flashing malam hari

## Wilsand

Permisi para suhu dan master disini, saya mau tanya akhir2 ini koi2 saya flashing tp hanya pada malam hari, kalau siang hari aman2 saja, menurut pengalaman para suhu penyebab flashing nya apa ya suhu, sudah di cek tanda2 kutu juga tidak ada, terimakasih

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudimustofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

